# Memories, Dreams & Reflections



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done, Jane :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new set, Jane!
The two trees pic is may favourite this time!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new set of photos kay: :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

I find this new set particularly beautiful, Jane!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a talented woman you are, Jane... Wonderful new set! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

yansa said:


> What a talented woman you are, Jane... Wonderful new set! :applause:


Thank you, Silvia.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Especially loved the horse through the spider's web and Lamé!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ likewise, but every image is superb. Like a fine restaurant serving quality over quantity.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh Jane, you never stop to amaze me with your artistic talent - thousand thumbs up.

on the side note, I never thought that the tide there can go as high as this.
have a good spring day lady.



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Even though the above image is just out into the Irish Sea, the River Mersey itself actually has the second highest tidal range in the U.K.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A very strong update again, Jane! :applause:
Where did the robin find these exotic plants?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

yansa said:


> A very strong update again, Jane! :applause:
> Where did the robin find these exotic plants?


That bird spends most of its time in Sefton Park palm house. And so do we. It is very warm.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> That bird spends most of its time in Sefton Park palm house. And so do we. It is very warm.


That's nice to hear, Jane - must be a very fine place.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful photos - one of the best threads here.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Jane :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The coloured glass of the Cathedral is great, Jane!
Love the shot of the fashion shooting with the big shadow, and of course the lovely
pic of the goldfinch (in Austria we either say "Distelfink" or "Stieglitz")! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

yansa said:


> The coloured glass of the Cathedral is great, Jane!
> Love the shot of the fashion shooting with the big shadow, and of course the lovely
> pic of the goldfinch (in Austria we either say "Distelfink" or "Stieglitz")! :applause:


That goldfinch seemed to be lunching on the new buds of cherry blossom outside of my window.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

You're improving, and I'm all here for it.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very inspiring still, Jane - I love your way to see the world. kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks for the comments,* everyone* _

The next set includes a couple taken in the _North Wales_ holiday resort of* Llandudno* ( a favourite with generations of Liverpool holiday makers).


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

John Lennon looks down on us in this picture like Godfather himself, Jane.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Where is that first picture of #84 Jane, near Liverpool?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

skymantle said:


> Where is that first picture of #84 Jane, near Liverpool?


The first two images are of Llandudno, North Wales. This great geographical spot was conceived as a holiday resort in Victorian times. A typical British seaside resort, with pier, cable car, tram ride etc. It was where my family ( and many others from Liverpool) would holiday when I was a child. These images were taken during a recent day trip.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

How do you pronounce Llandudno?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

AbidM said:


> How do you pronounce Llandudno?


Lan-dud-no (unless you want to do it in a Welsh accent)


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice new set, Jane!
Llandudno looks great and also Lennon's sculpture.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful! :applause:

I like the picture of _'chocolate'_ John Lennon 

this one - almost French Polynesia


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> The first two images are of Llandudno, North Wales.


I was puzzling over that one, and totally flummoxed! The image under the John Lennon bust is particularly beautiful. Must be in the Cathedral.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ great, luv that last set in particular.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos indeed :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

94/1 my absolute favourite!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Jane, 94/2 - the mystical one - my favourite, closely followed by 94/1 and all the others. kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Exquisite! I especially love #94.1 and #95.2.


----------

